# Maldini:"Non è più il Milan di Berlusconi. Ma se si può vincere...".



## admin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Dicembre 2021)

"Non è piu il Milan di Berlusconi" è il modo più elegante per dire "mettetevi l'anima in pace,siamo la nuova rometta".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. *Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo.* E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Infatti si è visto come avete preso in mano la situazione in estate,quando l'Inter smantellava la rosa.

Abbiamo visto come vi siete tuffati nel mercato per potenziare la rosa,portando a casa giocatori come Bakayoko,Florenzi,Pellegri,Messias,Ballo Tourè

Se pure maldini inizia a percchiulare i tifosi.........


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


Il dirigente più triste della storia


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> "Non è piu il Milan di Berlusconi" è il modo più elegante per dire "mettetevi l'anima in pace,siamo la nuova rometta".


.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


.


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


Che pena ma almeno è trasparente nell'ammettere che non saremo competitivi per molto tempo.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


Dice sempre e solo la verità grande PAOLO mio capitano. Qualcuno invece pensa che i soldi si vincano al monopoli.... Calma ragazzi...calma...lasciamo lavorare... Che sono stati fatti degli acquisti non idonei ok ..ma il budget è quello.... Tomori Theo maignan fino a qualche anno fa li avremmo sognati con il binocolo!


----------



## sion (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


Grazie Maldini per L entusiasmo trasmesso ai tifosi, ora siamo tutti più tranquilli


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che pena ma almeno è trasparente nell'ammettere che non saremo competitivi per molto tempo.


Un tifoso NON EVOLUTO però gli chiederebbe: spiegaci perché rifiutasti l'incarico da Fassone ritenendolo non serio,mentre invece ti presti a questa buffonata.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".



Sempre dura sentire questi tifosi per chi tifa una squadra di calcio (e non una SPA da piazza affari) ma almeno è onesto.

La cosa drammatica è che ormai non c'è più alcuna differenza tra vincere e perdere. Mentre l'altra squadra di Milano metterà la seconda stella sulla maglia.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


Dopo 2 anni. Bravi. Complimenti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


Fortuna che volevi riportare in alto il Milan. Fate ridere, sia te che Idiott. Non siete degni di stare al Milan.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


Questo ddelspingerli al massimo può essere una spiegazione. Quindi il massimo lo si deve dare in partita in allenamento basta il 90%.


----------



## diavolo (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


_Due anni fa dichiarava: "Il fatto che ci siamo io e Boban testimonia che *non vogliamo tornare ad alti livelli tra 10-15 anni*, noi dovremmo essere una garanzia di tempi accettabili. *Se la società pensa di vivere 12 anni da squadra media, noi sicuramente non saremo a capo della direzione sportiva*."


Dato che anche solo 5 anni nel calcio sono un'era geologica mi viene da chiedere, a quando le dimissioni? _


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso* e le settime arrivano vicine.* Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


cioè non fa in conti sui 2i, e nemmeno sui 5i, ma sui 7i... non so se rendo l'idea.


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


Bellissimo fare il dirigente e l'allenatore del Milan in questo modo. 2 anni che state lì ma il cammino è ancora lungo,siamo in crescita,scordatevi i trofei.
Ma dove vogliamo andare con questi elementi.


----------



## diavolo (22 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bellissimo fare il dirigente e l'allenatore del Milan in questo modo. 2 anni che state lì ma il cammino è ancora lungo,siamo in crescita,scordatevi i trofei.
> Ma dove vogliamo andare con questi elementi.


Il Milan deve fare i percorsi mentre lui per fare il dirigente ha potuto bruciare le tappe.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Ormai si è capito che alla fine gli sta bene che il Milan resti in queste posizioni. Vincere non gliene frega una mazza e lo testimonia la gallianesca campagna acquisti estiva. Se uno schifo del genere lo avesse fatto Galliani, sarebbe stato insultato. Maldini gode di un trattamento di favore, come lo gode quel raccomandato del figlio.


----------



## meteoras1982 (22 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ormai si è capito che alla fine gli sta bene che il Milan resti in queste posizioni. Vincere non gliene frega una mazza e lo testimonia la gallianesca campagna acquisti estiva. Se uno schifo del genere lo avesse fatto Galliani, sarebbe stato insultato. Maldini gode di un trattamento di favore, come lo gode quel raccomandato del figlio.



Con la differenza che Galliani ci ha fatto anche vincere molto eh!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Dicembre 2021)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che Galliani ci ha fatto anche vincere molto eh!!


Sono molto arrabbiato. Visto che si è sempre speso come bandiera, se il progetto non è ambizioso onestamente preferisco faccia un passo indietro. Questa società merita di tornare a vincere, almeno tornare a provarci. Non si può sentire che non è più il Milan di Berlusconi. Il Milan è il Milan. Non si è mai sentito dire quando il Real faticava a vincere la Champions un dirigente dire: "Non è più il Real di Di Stefano".


----------



## meteoras1982 (22 Dicembre 2021)

E poi non sono dichiarazioni da fare quelle di Maldini prima di una partita, dichiarazioni che mettono una depressione totale. Non ci siamo!!


----------



## Goro (22 Dicembre 2021)

Saremo il nuovo Arsenal, se tutto va bene


----------



## Giangy (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


Mi sa che rimaniamo con una stella per molto tempo allora, prima che vinceremo almeno uno scudetto, ne passerà di acqua sotto i ponti, lo stesso essere protagonisti in Champions.


----------



## Viulento (22 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Un tifoso NON EVOLUTO però gli chiederebbe: spiegaci perché rifiutasti l'incarico da Fassone ritenendolo non serio,mentre invece ti presti a questa buffonata.


facile, prende piu soldi, molto piu potere decisionale e il figlio prende soldi aggratis.

oh, ovviamente tutto per il bene del milan.

la bandiera.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Dicembre 2021)

La sparata di questa sera poteva risparmiarsela,mi ha levato la già poca voglia di guardare la partita.MA CHE CI STAI A FARE in società?Rispondi se ci leggi,hai il tuo tornaconto personale,forse 3 milioni di buoni motivi,o un figlio da instradare...RISPONDICI.


----------



## marcus1577 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Doveva dare le dimissioni dopo che era uscito boban .
Invece le manie di potere e soldi lo hanno trattenuto..


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2021)

Lo scorso anno l'obiettivo era piazzarsi tra le prime 4. Quest'anno doveva essere lo scudo,il prossimo la CL. Non dico vincere ma almeno provarci. Ed invece a loro piace galleggiare,la miglior posizione per mantenere salda la poltrona.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> "Non è piu il Milan di Berlusconi" è il modo più elegante per dire "mettetevi l'anima in pace,siamo la nuova rometta".


Classica risposta che odio perché porta la discussione in caciara. 
Un po come quando si pretende un buon giocatore e arriva il buontempone che ti replica : ' e chi volevi? Messi?'.

Anziché dire che non è il Milan di Berlusconi perché non ci dice il Milan di chi è e che Milan è?


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Classica risposta che odio perché porta la discussione in caciara.
> Un po come quando si pretende un buon giocatore e arriva il buontempone che ti replica : ' e chi volevi? Messi?'.
> 
> Anziché dire che non è il Milan di Berlusconi perché non ci dice il Milan di chi è e che Milan è?


Non può dirlo,si sputtanerebbe da solo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Classica risposta che odio perché porta la discussione in caciara.
> Un po come quando si pretende un buon giocatore e arriva il buontempone che ti replica : ' e chi volevi? Messi?'.
> 
> Anziché dire che non è il Milan di Berlusconi perché non ci dice il Milan di chi è e che Milan è?



Perfetto.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


.


----------



## marcus1577 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Capito il motivo degli infortuni? .....NO!!  
ma che roba è???? 
Pensavo che con galliani avessi visto tutto e invece


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Abbiamo un punto in meno rispetto al girone d'andata fatto l'anno scorso.


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


Vorrei ricordare alla pletora di haters di Maldini che i Kakà, Gattuso e Pirlo che ci han fatto alzare coppe non sono arrivati smiliardando a destra e a manca ma scegliendo con lungimiranza giovani talenti..a me sembra la linea sia quella con la differenza che la base era ben diversa per cui ci vorrà più tempo… se Adli o Faivre saranno forti come Theo, Maignan e soci continueremo a migliorare, qualche errore nella scelta dei rincalzi è stato fatto ma scordiamoci colpi da 70 milioni.. il progetto si vede ed è buono capisco che la pazienza di aspettare dopo tanti anni sia finita e pure io son stufo di vedere gli altri vincere ma non posso non apprezzare il cambio di rotta a livello di gestione e son convinto che nel medio periodo le scelte di oggi pagheranno.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordare alla pletora di haters di Maldini che i Kakà, Gattuso e Pirlo che ci han fatto alzare coppe non sono arrivati smiliardando a destra e a manca ma scegliendo con lungimiranza giovani talenti..a me sembra la linea sia quella con la differenza che la base era ben diversa per cui ci vorrà più tempo… se Adli o Faivre saranno forti come Theo, Maignan e soci continueremo a migliorare, qualche errore nella scelta dei rincalzi è stato fatto ma scordiamoci colpi da 70 milioni.. il progetto si vede ed è buono capisco che la pazienza di aspettare dopo tanti anni sia finita e pure io son stufo di vedere gli altri vincere ma non posso non apprezzare il cambio di rotta a livello di gestione e son convinto che nel medio periodo le scelte di oggi pagheranno.


Capisco il tuo discorso ed in parte lo condivido però ogni tanto il colpo di mercato che ti fa alzare l asticella deve esserci. Non puoi sperare sempre di pescare il jolly dal mercato. Ti ricordo che comunque Kakà e Pirlo hanno potuto contare su compagni del calibro di Nesta e sheva pagati profumantanebte sul mercato. Ogni tanto un colpo lo pretendo, tifo Milan non Atalanta.
Insomma ci riesce de laurentiis ogni tanto a sborsare belle cifre per comprare giocatori fondamentali (lozano e osimen) non posso credere che non ci riusciamo pure noi ogni tanto. Non sto parlando dello sceicco ma di uno che vende cinepanettoni per Dio !!!!! ( con i cinema chiusi per covid oltretutto)


----------



## sampapot (23 Dicembre 2021)

basterebbe un grande acquisto all'anno e 2-3 buoni giocatori/rincalzi...invece se costa oltre 10 milioni viene subito accantonata la possibilità d'acquisto...per vincere bisogna investire...nel mazzo non ci sono molti jolly, per cui non si possono comprare solo giovani promettenti nella speranza che sboccino


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordare alla pletora di haters di Maldini che i Kakà, Gattuso e Pirlo che ci han fatto alzare coppe non sono arrivati smiliardando a destra e a manca ma scegliendo con lungimiranza giovani talenti..a me sembra la linea sia quella con la differenza che la base era ben diversa per cui ci vorrà più tempo… se Adli o Faivre saranno forti come Theo, Maignan e soci continueremo a migliorare, qualche errore nella scelta dei rincalzi è stato fatto ma scordiamoci colpi da 70 milioni.. il progetto si vede ed è buono capisco che la pazienza di aspettare dopo tanti anni sia finita e pure io son stufo di vedere gli altri vincere ma non posso non apprezzare il cambio di rotta a livello di gestione e son convinto che nel medio periodo le scelte di oggi pagheranno.


Guarda stai prendendo l'esempio sbagliato. Quel Milan che ricordo bene e mi ricordo molto bene fu costruito spendendo parecchio. Vogliamo ricordare gli acquisti di Nesta, Stam, Rui Costa, Inzaghi, Shevchenko? Che poi non sono solo i costi dei cartellini ma ingaggi ben diversi che il Milan era in grado di garantire rapportati ad oggi. Il problema è che oggi il Milan fatica terribilmente ad incrementare il fatturato e non vi è alcuna intenzione da parte della proprietà di dare una mano, tantomeno di creare una struttura altamente organizzata per scovare grandi talenti. Il Milan non è arrivato a Mbappè prima di altri, non è arrivato ad Haaland. Ma non solo, non è riuscito ad arrivare prima di altri a Szoboszlai, Olmo e potrei andare avanti. E perde a parametro zero troppi giocatori rispetto ad altre squadre del campionato italiano che nel frattempo hanno avuto in rosa Ronaldo, De Ligt, hanno rinnovato a Dybala, Lautaro Martinez e sono riuscite a soffiarci il trequartista titolare essendo in grado di garantire ben altri emolumenti. Maldini aveva detto che avrebbe fatto tornare in alto il Milan in tempi decenti. CHE LO FACCIA, altrimenti si tolga di torno invece di partecipare a questo risibile teatrino di braccini corti non solo sul piano degli investimenti ma delle ambizioni.


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2021)

Co


7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda stai prendendo l'esempio sbagliato. Quel Milan che ricordo bene e mi ricordo molto bene fu costruito spendendo parecchio. Vogliamo ricordare gli acquisti di Nesta, Stam, Rui Costa, Inzaghi, Shevchenko? Che poi non sono solo i costi dei cartellini ma ingaggi ben diversi che il Milan era in grado di garantire rapportati ad oggi. Il problema è che oggi il Milan fatica terribilmente ad incrementare il fatturato e non vi è alcuna intenzione da parte della proprietà di dare una mano, tantomeno di creare una struttura altamente organizzata per scovare grandi talenti. Il Milan non è arrivato a Mbappè prima di altri, non è arrivato ad Haaland. Ma non solo, non è riuscito ad arrivare prima di altri a Szoboszlai, Olmo e potrei andare avanti. E perde a parametro zero troppi giocatori rispetto ad altre squadre del campionato italiano che nel frattempo hanno avuto in rosa Ronaldo, De Ligt, hanno rinnovato a Dybala, Lautaro Martinez e sono riuscite a soffiarci il trequartista titolare essendo in grado di garantire ben altri emolumenti. Maldini aveva detto che avrebbe fatto tornare in alto il Milan in tempi decenti. CHE LO FACCIA, altrimenti si tolga di torno invece di partecipare a questo risibile teatrino di braccini corti non solo sul piano degli investimenti ma delle ambizioni.


Ne prendevamo 1 l'anno ma lo prendevamo buono.

99: Sheva 40 mld,Serginho (18) Gattuso (16) prendemmo anche j.mari 40 mld

2000:Redondo (30mld) Kaladze (30)

2001: Rui Costa 80mld Inzaghi (70) Pirlo (35)

2002: Nesta 60 mld Seedorf (scambio con Coco)

In 4 anni spesi qualcosa come 230 milioni di euro pari a circa 400 miliardi dell'epoca.
La favoletta che abbiamo vinto grazie alle scoperte di giovani sconosciuti è,appunto,una favoletta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Doveva dare le dimissioni dopo che era uscito boban .
> Invece le manie di potere e soldi lo hanno trattenuto..


dal momento in cui ha accettato ho avuto il sospetto.
ma da quando vedi che sia leo che boban vengono cacciati e lui non fa una piega da sospetto diventa certezza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti si è visto come avete preso in mano la situazione in estate,quando l'Inter smantellava la rosa.
> 
> Abbiamo visto come vi siete tuffati nel mercato per potenziare la rosa,portando a casa giocatori come Bakayoko,Florenzi,Pellegri,Messias,Ballo Tourè
> 
> Se pure maldini inizia a percchiulare i tifosi.........


Perculare?.. Mamma mia vi rimeritate il geometra quando fate sti discorsi.. Paolo parla chiarissimo, se poi non lo si vuole capire è un problema che sta altrove.. Ma dire che lui percula i tifosi è lontanissimo dalla realtà


----------



## Milanoide (23 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Un tifoso NON EVOLUTO però gli chiederebbe: spiegaci perché rifiutasti l'incarico da Fassone ritenendolo non serio,mentre invece ti presti a questa buffonata.


Easy: because Fassone is a sfinterista


----------



## Milanoide (23 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dal momento in cui ha accettato ho avuto il sospetto.
> ma da quando vedi che sia leo che boban vengono cacciati e lui non fa una piega da sospetto diventa certezza.


Quindi uno corteggiato per anni, che avrebbe potuto fare prostituta di tangenziale con tutti, cede infine solo ad uno, piuttosto taccagno, che non gli fa fare bella figura.
Ed è un mercenario.
Sugli spalti e nella vita invece siamo tutti disinteressati integerrimi salvatori della patria, con la schiena dritta.
Si-ssi!


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2021)

L importante è fare meglio dello scorso anno, è questo l'obiettivo.
Quindi se facciamo 78 punti si dimette perché ha fallito?


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


Il principale difetto di Maldini è quello di essere sempre sincero in un mondo di ladri e bugiardi.

Dice la verità, le cose come stanno, spiega il lavoro che stanno facendo, ma a tanti tifosi non piace. Molti preferirebbero dicesse min...ate o facesse proclami senza senso.

In fondo, giusto un anno fa piu o meno, qui abbiamo avuto una campagna mediatica del "Milan degli IC" che ancora mi fa scompisciare per quanto fosse ridicola. A molti tifosi piace si racconti una storia, preferiscono le illusioni e i sogni a vivere la durezza di una stagione di vertice vera, dove bisogna lottare contro un avversario forte fino all'ultimo minuto dell'ultima giornata, dove c'è da sputare sangue ogni singola partita.

Da quello che vedo, la maggioranza appena arriva la salita chiama il taxi. Invece Maldini dice sinceramente: per arrivare in fondo bisogna scalare l'Arna Purna ragazzi. E purtroppo non conosciamo scorcatoie (o non le vogliamo prendere). Piaccia o no, questa è la vita reale.

Per me parte attiva dell'essere tifoso è crederci e sostenere la squadra, quando si vede che c'è impegno, attaccamento, voglia di fare, cuore. Tutti fattori che anche quest'anno ci hanno permesso di fare 42 punti.
Poi le critiche ci stanno, gli errori si commettono, ma lo riconosce lo stesso Maldini mi pare.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2021)

*BASTA FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI. OGNUNO LA PENSI COME VUOLE. ULTIMO AVVERTIMENTO.*


----------



## Albijol (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"E' un progetto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Abbiamo provato a mettere idee. Abbiamo una storia grande che i tifosi si aspettano sempre tanto. Dobbiamo dimenticare il Milan di Berlusconi. La strada è più lunga. Ma rispetto alle previsioni i risultati sono arrivati un pò prima. Inter più avanti di quella di Conte? Sono i campioni in carica. Erano per forza tra i favoriti. Perdendo Conte e Lukaku qualcuno poteva aspettarsi un contraccolpo. Ma il livello non è calato. Basta fare qualche passo falso e le settime arrivano vicine. Noi siamo in linea con l'anno scorso. Nemmeno quest'anno qualcuno metteva il Milan tra le prime quattro. Ma se ci sarà la possibilità di vincere dobbiamo farlo. E' il nostro lavoro. Cosa manca a questo Milan? Fare confronti col passato è sempre complicato e non lo facciamo volentieri. Il Milan negli ultimi 20 anni ha vinto due scudetti. Anche con Sacchi uno scudetto. Non è stata mai un'impresa facile per noi. *Capito il motivo dei tanti infortuni? *No. Noi spingiamo i giocatori al massimo. Questo può essere un motivo. Nel post lockdown erano tutti ok. Quindi c'è sempre l'imponderabile. Faremo un'analisi approfondita dei nostri errori".


Ci sta anticipando che non faremo mercato a gennaio se non con prestiti e bolliti


----------



## Simo98 (23 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *BASTA FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI. OGNUNO LA PENSI COME VUOLE. ULTIMO AVVERTIMENTO.*


.


----------



## marcus1577 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il principale difetto di Maldini è quello di essere sempre sincero in un mondo di ladri e bugiardi.
> 
> Dice la verità, le cose come stanno, spiega il lavoro che stanno facendo, ma a tanti tifosi non piace. Molti preferirebbero dicesse min...ate o facesse proclami senza senso.
> 
> ...


Il principale difetto di maldini e che non si capisce nulla quando parla...
Dice e non dice...
Perchè non ci spiega bene a noi comuni mortali quanto chiedono e quanto offre il milan per i giocatori andati e non???
Perchè non ci spiega bene pk abbiamo da anni una rosa falcidiata da infortuni muscolari e non ????
Siamo ignoranti ma ci spiegasse in parole povere ...la bandiera di noi milanisti ..il difensore e GARANTE dei nostri colori !!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ci sta anticipando che non faremo mercato a gennaio se non con prestiti e bolliti



tipo Godin, ho questo terrore


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Il principale difetto di maldini e che non si capisce nulla quando parla...
> Dice e non dice...
> Perchè non ci spiega bene a noi comuni mortali quanto chiedono e quanto offre il milan per i giocatori andati e non???
> Perchè non ci spiega bene pk abbiamo da anni una rosa falcidiata da infortuni muscolari e non ????
> Siamo ignoranti ma ci spiegasse in parole povere ...la bandiera di noi milanisti ..il difensore e GARANTE dei nostri colori !!!


Oddio pero è quello che fanno un po' tutti i dirigenti a dire il vero.
Maldini anzi in tante cose mi sembra pure troppo trasparente.


----------



## alexxx19 (23 Dicembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Il principale difetto di maldini e che non si capisce nulla quando parla...
> Dice e non dice...
> Perchè non ci spiega bene a noi comuni mortali quanto chiedono e quanto offre il milan per i giocatori andati e non???
> Perchè non ci spiega bene pk abbiamo da anni una rosa falcidiata da infortuni muscolari e non ????
> Siamo ignoranti ma ci spiegasse in parole povere ...la bandiera di noi milanisti ..il difensore e GARANTE dei nostri colori !!!


ah perchè invece gli altri dirigenti snocciolano i dai a tutto spiano vero....dai per favore


----------

